# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Healthy Juices

## RAHEN



----------


## NInA

hmmmm  :Smile:  Nice sharing. I have tired some of them ..  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

which one u tried and how did that taste like...

----------


## NInA

lolz.. tasted good.. healthy :P 

I tried Apple, pine apple and watermalon.

Papaya, pine apple and milk

Banana, pine apple and milk

Pear and Banana..

 :Smile:

----------


## Muzna

hmmm good stuff i like it  :Smile: 

n will try it 

thank u for sharing sis  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

nina and muzna...thats great...enjoy it... :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

yeahhh  :Big Grin:  tastes weird.. all da sugar n sour taste u knw  :Big Grin:  .. but pretty healthy though  :Wink:

----------


## RAHEN

yah it is healthy...but usually i saw them being made in Korea pavilion...when ask them for a juice...they make it from this collection.. :Big Grin: ..i did drank some...the ones with vegetables in it..sounded unwanting..but without it..is great..like banana and pear...etc.

----------


## Tulip

Thanks rahen  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

welcome tulip...hope u have a great time making them...

----------


## Tulip

I'll try  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fevzi31

nice sharing..

----------


## swiller

*Nice sharing*

Nice sharing, thanks a lot

----------


## friendlygal786

Ive tried a veggie juice called V8...it tastes ok, i find it just ok not that great, but its very healthy. Has all the veggies--tomatoes, carrots, celery, lettuce, beets, parsley and spinach! all in one...i try to drink a serving evryday

----------


## sanacook

Thank you for posting this recipe

----------

